# Honda HS720 snowblower videos



## ehonda (Jan 17, 2015)

We got some heavy wet snow yesterday and this new to me Craigslist beauty was truly up to the task!

By the second video, the snow was dry and fluffy and the swirling winds had died down, so obviously that session was a piece of pie. But even the first session, with heavy wet snow up to the height of the bucket, this blower cut right through it and didn't even think about bogging down. 

Enjoy!

Honda HS720 #2 double speed:





Honda HS720 #3 double speed:


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the video. All of these shiny new Honda's on the forum and lots of snow lately. Was wondering when some vids were going to be posted.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks great, I just bought an HS720AA myself for work. It should be in within the next few days. 

Thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## ehonda (Jan 17, 2015)

Rockproof -- I wish I had set up the camera at the base of the driveway for the first video. Much better angle to appreciate this machine at work!

JnC -- dang those look like some sh!tkicking machines in your signature!


----------

